# WWII German intellingence service



## observor 69 (27 Aug 2015)

Many of us on this site have read just about all the generally available literature on WWI and WWII.
I know I have to the point that there is little new to read.
Well this book blows all that away:

Fighting to Lose: How the German Secret Intelligence Service Helped the Allies Win the Second World War (Secrets of the Second World War

Startling new revelations about collaboration between the Allies and the German Secret Service. 

Based on extensive primary source research, John Bryden’s Fighting to Lose presents compelling evidence that the German intelligence service ― the Abwehr ― undertook to rescue Britain from certain defeat in 1941. Recently opened secret intelligence files indicate that the famed British double-cross or double-agent system was in fact a German triple-cross system. These files also reveal that British intelligence secretly appealed to the Abwehr for help during the war, and that the Abwehr’s chief, Admiral Canaris, responded by providing Churchill with the ammunition needed in order to persuade Roosevelt to lure the Japanese into attacking Pearl Harbor. These findings and others like them make John Bryden’s Fighting to Lose one of the most fascinating books about World War II to be published for many years. 

http://www.amazon.com/Fighting-Lose-Intelligence-Service-Secrets/dp/145971959X/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1440702678&sr=1-1&keywords=john+bryden&pebp=1440702686596&perid=0QY893QHBDW2WE81CKGQ


----------



## Lumber (27 Aug 2015)

http://www.journal.forces.gc.ca/vol15/no1/eng/PDF/CMJ151Ep70.pdf


----------

